# Carnevil 2013



## chinclub

Ok, someone had to start the new thread, might as well be me.  We are doing the carnevil party theme again this year along with our haunted house (Haunted hotel theme). There was just so much I wanted to do last year and ran out of time. Right now I am working on two large paper mache clown heads to hang on the walls (I will post pics tomorrow) and then I am going to move on to painting some huge clown banners.
I also want to work on some new game ideas for this year.
Who else is doing this theme and what are your plans?


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, chinclub! I was thinking about starting it, but didn't get to it. Mine is just a display - no party - but some of the ideas may work for both. The main theme for our house this year is "The Midnight Carnival." The carnival has taken an evil twist, with ghouls, skeletons and reapers all about. But I still plan to use a lot of vibrant colors because otherwise my displays just don't show up very well.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

chinclub- you are lucky to do this theme again it was so much fun, cant wait to see what you come up with. 
PIB i like the sound of "The Midnight Carnival" 
Cant wait to see everyones ideas.


----------



## chinclub

Here is my paper mache clown face I am working on. I covered a stuffed kitchen trash bag with mache a few times and let that dry then cut it in half to make two faces to hang on the wall. I am then building up the faces with paper clay. Once this drys I will paint with "clown makeup". I haven't decided if these will be at the entrance or decoration inside yet.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks awesome Chinclub!!!!! There are several people doing the CarnEVIL theme this year, can't wait to see what you all come up with


----------



## chinclub

Pumpkin, you made the big carnevil lit letters last year didn't you? What type of glue did you use to attach the poster board trim to the letters?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I wound up using hot glue and straight pins (I have pics in an album), use the straight pins to hold everything in place then go back and hit it with the hot glue. The nozzle fits nicely between the two surfaces of you space your pins about 2-3 inches apart (in intricate areas place them closer together), then run your hand over the surface of the poster board to ensure advesion. They are really easy but if you have any questions at all just give me a shout...

I did try craft glue too, but the glue was messy and it wasn't as fast...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Btw, I didn't worry about removing the straight pins, they're not that noticeable let alone in the dark or up high

Also if you fudge up anything you can always hide it behind some Spanish moss nests or some crows...have fun, this is still my favorite prop from last year. Cheap and big impact


----------



## chinclub

Thanks. I was hoping it was hot glue. I don't have the patience for wet glue. I am doing a FunHouse sign. I already have the letters cut out but I am waiting to put on the sides cause it will be hard to store. Did you use the round, fancy bulbs or just regular Christmas tree lights? I think for cost (and because I made each letter a whole DT foamboard) I will just use cheap small Christmas lights. For once I am thankful our Wal-Mart puts out Christmas before Halloween.


And anyone else that wants to make these letters the directions are here http://ruffledblog.com/diy-carnival-marquee-letters/


----------



## Paint It Black

Thought I would share my planning sketches for this year. Things will probably change a bit, because I have gotten some additional props since I drew these up. But, at least I have some guidelines to follow. I usually do these sketches before I get too far along.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I cut each DT foam board in half and made mine that size, so yours must be huge...awesome!!!! I used the mini Christmas lights because of cost (I left some spaces empty for nests and others empty and used blown bulbs (I wanted it to look old). Doing the lights is the most time consuming part of this project. 

Based on the size of your letters you might space your bulbs a little further apart than mine were because the lights will add a lot of weight. I actually placed cans behind my letters to help hold them up (bags of rice or beans would work too)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's what mine looked like with the small lights


----------



## chinclub

Mine will be hanging above the door on the side of a building so I think I will have to attach them all to a single board of some sort for easy hanging all at once. I love the burnt out light idea.


----------



## chinclub

Your lights look big in the picture.


----------



## Paint It Black

Sorry, I didn't mean to get in the middle of the discussion on the cool big letters...

Here are the first couple of projects I made this year:

A sideshow banner...










and this little guy...


----------



## chinclub

Hop right in PIB. Is that a monkey skeleton? That is sooo cute!!! And I love the banner.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, he is a little circus monkey. My husband added a length of white coat hanger for a tail after this photo was taken. Now he looks more like a monkey I think.


----------



## chinclub

So neat! So what is your next project planned?


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, I still want to make some popcorn containers with eyes and snakes, and some rotten candy. Also need to add some more to my chain of "Prizes." I forgot to add this project (that I did recently post to the crafts thread), but think it is a good one for this one as well.










Made with the Dollar Tree skele garland and some mini backing cups, and pompoms.


----------



## Tannasgach

man oh man, ladies you got me pinning away!  

I already have a bin of carnival stuff I've collected last year but here's a few items I've picked up lately:







There's a shower curtain, some clown doll heads, a rubic's cube (not sure why), a jack in the box, a puppet on a swing, a vintage looking gumball machine, a sock monkey prize, a hose to make those creepy things that come out of popcorn tubs, (I know you know what I mean). Also, a calender of circus banners for pics and a really cute child's dress for an acrobat. Oh and a Dammit Doll, I've never seen these things before, there's a poem on the back of the doll - http://www.facesmainst.com/articles/Dammit_Dolls.cfm

I've been picking up some clown figurines to creep out, for a buck or less, to fit on some wall display shelves. 








some display boxes to repurpose, the moth stays as is. 







and this wall display that my daughter's friend, who's in art school, said she'd do over for me or as she put it, "I'll bang the sh*t out of it".


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, I really like what you have been collecting. Your display is going to be awesome next year. I can just see all those creepy little clown figurines grouped together.


----------



## chinclub

I love that banner calendar. I have never seen that before. Where did you find it?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

chinclub said:


> Thanks. I was hoping it was hot glue. I don't have the patience for wet glue. I am doing a FunHouse sign. I already have the letters cut out but I am waiting to put on the sides cause it will be hard to store. Did you use the round, fancy bulbs or just regular Christmas tree lights? I think for cost (and because I made each letter a whole DT foamboard) I will just use cheap small Christmas lights. For once I am thankful our Wal-Mart puts out Christmas before Halloween.
> 
> 
> And anyone else that wants to make these letters the directions are here http://ruffledblog.com/diy-carnival-marquee-letters/
> 
> View attachment 158678




This is a great "How To"! Thanks for sharing. I saved it in my circus file for possible future use. How did your clown turn out?


----------



## chinclub

My clown? I am still waiting for the clay to dry.  I need to get out there and build the second clown face.


----------



## chinclub

Have you guys heard of slacklining? I have never heard of it before this weekend when my hubby came home from Scout Camp and set one up. I got to thinking it would be so much fun set up at a carnevil party. Its basically the same idea as tight rope walking but on a thicker strap. We already had a rachet strap so we didn't even have to buy anything. We tried it this weekend with a second line up high above our head for balance and it was a blast. Do a youtube search for slackline and you can learn all about it.


----------



## Tannasgach

I got it from Amazon chin. It was really cheap but when I clicked on it from my order history it came up as $25.00.  I don't know if any of this info will help but here's my invoice:

Items Ordered Price
1 of: Sideshow Banners 2013 Wall Calendars [Calendar]
By: Andrews McMeel Publishing, LLC
Condition: New
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$1.14

Item(s) Subtotal: $1.14
Shipping & Handling: $3.99
-----
Total before tax: $5.13
Sales Tax: $0.00
-----
Total for This Shipment: $5.13
-----
I would search around Amazon to find a cheap one.


----------



## scheibla

Thanks for starting a new thread! We are doing this theme this year also! I have been collecting clown items from flea markets and yard sales all summer long! We are almost done with the kissing booth where we are going to put a grim reaper! I will post pictures of it when I finish painting it!


----------



## chinclub

Awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm excited! I love the clown theme so I can't wait to see how you put this together!


----------



## Kelloween

If anyone sews and can use these, let me know and I'll send em your way..I picked them up at a yard sell for 10 cents a piece, the lady said all the pieces are there, the covers don't look so hot..


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween, Those patterns are cool.  I can sew, but my machine is broken right now. So if someone else can use them, I would rather you sent them to someone who can use them right away. If you can't find anyone, I would love them for when I either get mine fixed or get a new sewing machine.

Below is an idea I borrowed from offmymeds, who did this theme last year. I used some "oops" paint from Home Depot and a small roller brush on a sheet I bought at a yard sale. I'm planning on using it as a backdrop on the wall behind my display.


----------



## dawnski

I want to do this as my theme for next year so I can't wait to hear all the ideas. I found this Freak Show shower curtain. You could use in the bathroom or hang on your wall. Nice, colorful visual - http://www.sininlinen.com/bathroom/shower_curtains/freak-shower/


----------



## Saki.Girl

all your stuff is looking fantastic guys 
i am sure you have seen this but will post anythway would look cool 

http://whengeekswed.com/blog/2012/05/17/glow-in-the-dark-cotton-candy/


----------



## Saki.Girl

i also saw this not sure if where you live it has snow at halloween but they took water ballons willed them with water added food coloring and froze 

looks cool 
http://www.utahsweetsavings.com/2012/11/fun-holiday-decorating-idea/


----------



## chinclub

I got my first clown face painted. I'm not in love with it. It doesn't look like much in regular light and it needs some hair. I hope it will look better with an uplight and a wig.


----------



## Paint It Black

Chinclub, I like your clown face. It looks huge!!


----------



## offmymeds

That looks Great! and hair will make a big difference, really nice job chinclub


----------



## pumpkinpie

I agree, he looks great and once his wig is on he'll be looking fantastic!!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare

It looks great! I'd love to see what light your going to put it in.


----------



## chinclub

Jamfhes, what do you mean and why are you angry?


----------



## matrixmom

CC- the clown looks so creepy to me...depending on where you are hanging it and what light you are going to display it, I would hit it again with the blue and red so it more noticeable (maybe its just the pic). Maybe some leds for the eyes too????
Also depending on what uplight you are using, here's something to keep in mind: If you use a red light, blue paint appears black (red disappears) and with blue light, red appears black (blue dissappears).
I think it will so cool with the hair - fantastic job.


----------



## BiggieShawty

This is the theme for the party I am hosting for my 8 year old daughter. I haven't started any of the projects yet. I have been collecting clothing and accessories for the skeleton crew to wear. I hope to have some contributions to add here soon. Looking forward to seeing all the great stuff everyone else is doing too!


----------



## witchy poo

I love your theme. I was thinking of talking to my boys school about doing a haunted house for the kids to raise money for their Europe trips. I think this theme would be great, would you mind if I took inspiration from you? I think the kids could come up with some great ideas as well.


----------



## chinclub

That's what this thread is here for. Take whatever you can use. Just don't forget to show pictures of what you do.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I cant wait to see what you come up with this year chinclub! 

Last year to give my party room a circus tent look i took some table cloths from the DT store (yellow and red ones) and i cut them up in strips and alternated the colors and hung them on the wall, Everybody loved it.


----------



## scheibla

I wanted to share some of our CarnEvil plans for this year! These are the invitations we had made by Oh!HappinessCards on Etsy.








We also had them make labels for our home brewed cider this year! We do a dry and sweet version.
















We are keeping with a carnival theme for the food: corndogs, peanuts, popcorn, cotton candy and snow cones! Hopefully this also means that I won't be spending the day in the kitchen cooking before the party! We will also have Tempt Your Fate using darts and balloons, dead ringer (ringtoss), and a palm reader.

We are just now starting to work on props, but I do have my husband's costume almost finished! We really need to get a move on - it will be here before we know it!


----------



## JamesButabi

I love the carnEvil theme! Especially since my party is under a huge tent. Ugh I am so torn because all of my props don't really go with that theme. Was going to do a Saw style scare entrance than classic halloween decor in the tent party. Can't seem to combine them mentally to pull off. Already almost August. I need to make up my mind!


----------



## chinclub

My daughter (age 15) designed and painted the second clown head. I love that she has caught the Halloween bug, like her mother. Hers turned out so well I think I will let her repaint mine! I tried to get her in the picture but she hid behind it instead. Its a happy clown but it will fit in with the other things...maybe at the entrance to throw them off to the scary stuff inside.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great Chinclub!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow, I didn't realize that mask was that big! Looks menacing, Chin, tell your daughter good job. 
Scheibla, nice labels and invitations, they came out great, love the colors.

Some items I've found recently -








I'll do something with the corn for the popcorn bar, the paper mache tiger needs bloody fangs, I swear that box had black stripes in the store, and a couple more clown figurines. I'm collecting these clowns for a buck or under to go on my shelves, not quite sure what to do with them yet, probably just blood splatter them.


----------



## chinclub

I love that box!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank you. I'm telling ya, those stripes were black in the store.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Chin I think both your mask and your daughters turned out great! I also agree that once you add a wig and an up light it will look down right creepy as hell!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks.  

Next on my list is to paint some large clown banners to hang around. What are you all working on?


----------



## LadySherry

Just an FYI my dollar tree had popcorn bags. 10 to a package. Where were these bags last year when I did this theme.
Oh well. I had a blast with this theme and will be revisiting it in a couple of years. Some of my pics r in the 2012 thread


----------



## chinclub

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Paint It Black

chinclub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Next on my list is to paint some large clown banners to hang around. What are you all working on?


I still need to finish my Rotten Candy tray, some popcorn containers filled with great stuff, fingers and bandages, and a large one with snakes spilling out. And I also need to make a couple more signs, "Tickets" and "Fortunes: Reveal Your Destiny." 

In addition, I am still collecting items for the Clown's Dressing Room in the downstairs guest bathroom.

What would you guys use the paper popcorn bags for? They'd be good for a party, or even to bag up treats for the TOTers.


----------



## chinclub

I like the idea of bagging the treats in them.


----------



## Tannasgach

chinclub said:


> Next on my list is to paint some large clown banners to hang around. What are you all working on?


Well, I _should_ be working on Dead & Breakfast but instead I'm planning a freaky tiki party and I have carnevil bubbling away on a back burner.  I think my husband could be right - he's always telling me there's something wrong with the way my brain works.


----------



## LadySherry

Tannasgach said:


> Well, I _should_ be working on Dead & Breakfast but instead I'm planning a freaky tiki party and I have carnevil bubbling away on a back burner.  I think my husband could be right - he's always telling me there's something wrong with the way my brain works.


We are female hear us roar. Multiple themes are always in our heads. Many things on the stove make a great dinner. LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Exactly Lady Sherry! Men just can't multitask the way us women can.  He usually says the brain comment when I'm talking about a new prop idea or showing him something I've made for our Halloween party. While I wouldn't go so far as saying he's supportive (or helpful) his attitude is more like, "it's what she likes, let her have her fun". Although sometimes he gives me this concerned look like he thinks I'm going murderer him in his sleep. 

back to the thread....
check out this guy from Spirit - http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-monkey-chimes/


----------



## chinclub

I love that little monkey. As soon as Spirit opens near me he will be mine!


----------



## Dies4halloween

I am also doing the carnevil theme. So excited! I love all the ideas that everyone has been throwing around. Im going to game stations for both the party and the ToT. I have been trying to find old rocking horses or the jumping kind to make a creepy merry go round. We are going to attempt to make a ferris wheel too. Right now we are still searching the local Goodwills and yard sales but will be starting to make the props soon.


----------



## Tannasgach

chinclub said:


> I love that little monkey. As soon as Spirit opens near me he will be mine!


If he's not cheesy looking in person,I think I'm going to get him too chin.  He looks better than anything I could make (did you notice he's missing an eye?) and I like the fact that he just makes monkey noises and the cymbals clang. Some of the bigger animatronics look pretty cool till they start saying stupid stuff. He can be friends with my Deady Teddy. I'll set up each one on the ends of the prize/game display. I think I'll call him "Clyde".


----------



## offmymeds

Dies4halloween said:


> I am also doing the carnevil theme. So excited! I love all the ideas that everyone has been throwing around. Im going to game stations for both the party and the ToT. I have been trying to find old rocking horses or the jumping kind to make a creepy merry go round. We are going to attempt to make a ferris wheel too. Right now we are still searching the local Goodwills and yard sales but will be starting to make the props soon.


I originally wanted all horses as well but had to settle for a train and a giraffe and an airplane. I only found 1 horse.


----------



## SCVShan

Wow, you guys have some great CarnEvil ideas! Our party theme this year is CarnEvil, and I have to admit, I did not want to do that theme at first, because it seemed so limited on what props I could build. I couldn't have been more wrong! We plan to have a ticket booth and banner out front, with a graveyard just beyond the entrance (where the performers have been burried), a fun house maze, a 16' Ferris Wheel, a mermaid, basketball game using decapitated heads, a marionette, a magic show, palm reader, man on stilts...the list just keeps going! LOL, I don't know what I was thinking...not enough props? Crazy.


----------



## offmymeds

Yes! They are endless!! It's a great theme!


----------



## chinclub

Sounds great. What are your plans for the funhouse maze?


----------



## SCVShan

Well, so far we have some fun house mirrors I made from mirrored film (what a pain that was!), foam pool noodles to hang in a loose group from the ceiling, a wall of evil clown faces (all bloody with a few body parts), and the whole thing will be lit with black lights so we have some cool (but evil!) looking black light posters and will paint the walls with black light reactive paint. My mazes are pretty boring in comparison with some of the great home haunts I have visited, but we don't man the maze with live characters all night...it is more of an entrance to make the guests feel they have left the world they know and are entering something completely different. You guys have any scary ideas?


----------



## SCVShan

"You guys have any scary ideas? "

Yeah, that's right....beggin for hand outs!!


----------



## chinclub

That sounds great. Are you looking for prop scares or actor scares? Since you are doing black light there is the one where the actor dresses in all black painted like the walls and then blends into the background till the tots walk by.


----------



## SCVShan

Ohhh, good idea! My husband will be in and out of the maze dividing his time between scaring and socializing so we can paint him like the wall as you suggested. However, for the times he is socializing, I really need to come up with some scary props so the maze doesn't seem so empty...


----------



## chinclub

I've had a productive morning. I got my walkway clown face traced onto foam board and cut out. I have started painting but decided to take a break for lunch and let the first colors dry before going further. These will hook together and will hang above the gate to our carnevil party.


----------



## dawnski

Lookin' good!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Can't wait to see it finished...this was the one thing I was so sad to have to cut last year...next time, next time


----------



## chinclub

Yeah it was on my todo list last year also. I am so glad the kids love carnevil. It looks like this will be our party theme every year with just the haunt theme and the games changing. Now that I know that, I am more willing to devote time to these big props. I know I can use them again and again.


----------



## Tannasgach

whew! I'm so glad you said that chin because your clown facade looks so freaking awesome I thought oh man, I have to do that next year. But since my carnival party will only be a one year theme, I'm off the hook.


----------



## chinclub

Funny, before last year I hated the carnevil theme. I blame pumkinpie for corrupting me last year with her theme. LOL Now I'm hooked!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...it truly is the best theme ever!!!! So much fun and an endless supply of ideas and games...dang it now I want to do CarnEVIL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Dang u Chinclub now I'm considering going as a zombie clown for my zombie party    lol


----------



## chinclub

Hey, turnabout is far play. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm looking up zombie clown makeup and found one I think I can adapt, but I had to share with everyone on the thread just in case you need clown inspiration 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P1HPMU-FrkU


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Chinclub that looks awesome! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks, HalloweenTrick. I hope to finish it today.

Pumpkinpie that is a good video. The host guy has to be wearing contacts, right. Those are the bluest eyes I have ever seen!


----------



## chinclub

My clown walk-thru is finished!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg he looks amazing!!!! Loving those big beautiful chompers...nice paint job!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks.


----------



## Paint It Black

Chinclub, great job on the clown walk-through. It will really set the atmosphere!


----------



## BiggieShawty

chinclub said:


> My clown walk-thru is finished!!



Love it. I am inspired now. I have been looking at the templates for a while, but the overall build seems so big. I actually like this without the hair and hat. Thumbs up!


----------



## Tannasgach

That looks awesome chin! While perusing Walmart's halloween stuff I saw these fingers cymbals - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Finger-Cymbals-Halloween-Accessory/26983244- thought they would be good for anyone making their own fez monkey.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tbought I would pass this on, several clown items available...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/128340-2-haunted-houses-sale.html


----------



## scheibla

chinclub said:


> My clown walk-thru is finished!!


This is so cool! I think we might be stealing this idea!


----------



## Paint It Black

On Halloween night, I prefer to wear a Halloween t-shirt rather than a costume to hand out candy. This weekend, in Los Angeles, I found the perfect shirt for this year's theme.


----------



## Paint It Black

Just got my second vintage clown painting. This time from eBay. There is something about these vintage looking paintings that I am really loving.










Here's the first, and much larger one I found in a thrift store.


----------



## offmymeds

Those are really cool PIB! Clowns are just creepy!


----------



## Dinogirrl1

I did something similar 2 years ago. My party was centered around my showing of the 8mm Hammer Horror Film "Vampire Circus". I got a lot of great ideas from watching the film; beware, if you are going to watch it, there is a X-rated version and a PG-13 version. I did a lot of sideshow creatures and people. Also, making the signs for the sideshow was a great way to fill some blank wall space. Look up some of the vintage signs from P.T.Barnum's Sideshow. Since you have a lot of clowns, you could add some more funhouse decorations. You can make a funhouse mirror out of aluminum foil and paper mache; or pay the extra money and get super shiny cellophane from the hobby store. Also, red and white striped bed sheets make a great tent for a doorway or corner.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Dinogirrl1 said:


> I did something similar 2 years ago. My party was centered around my showing of the 8mm Hammer Horror Film "Vampire Circus". I got a lot of great ideas from watching the film; beware, if you are going to watch it, there is a X-rated version and a PG-13 version. I did a lot of sideshow creatures and people. Also, making the signs for the sideshow was a great way to fill some blank wall space. Look up some of the vintage signs from P.T.Barnum's Sideshow. Since you have a lot of clowns, you could add some more funhouse decorations. You can make a funhouse mirror out of aluminum foil and paper mache; or pay the extra money and get super shiny cellophane from the hobby store. Also, red and white striped bed sheets make a great tent for a doorway or corner.


I have started making tents from thriftstore sheets to go over my door. Hopefully have some pics to show this weekend.


----------



## Paint It Black

I made a new sign for my prizes today, since I never really liked the first one I made out of foam core. This one is on a piece of plywood with craft paints. I am gonna have it above a chain hanging down holding stuffed animals and severed limbs "prizes."


----------



## BiggieShawty

Paint It Black said:


> I made a new sign for my prizes today, since I never really liked the first one I made out of foam core. This one is on a piece of plywood with craft paints. I am gonna have it above a chain hanging down holding stuffed animals and severed limbs "prizes."


This is pretty fantastic! Love the font.


----------



## chinclub

Our back yard is huge and last year there was all of this dead space. So I have been thinking about what to do with it. Would love to hear some ideas on how to cover a lot of ground cheaply.

So far I got the idea to do some big carnival type cutouts. I went to a furniture store and got a truck load of large cardboard for painting on. Here is the first one I just finished. Its about 5 feet tall. Not my best work but it will be dark so maybe that will help.

If you come across any good scary carnevil clip art that might work for this please share it. I am having a hard time finding inspiration.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Not your best work????? Crazy lady...he's fantastic!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Deviantart is a great place for inspiration. Just type in what subject matter you would like to see and it will pull up all kinds of images that will give you ideas.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh and as to your question...what about constructing a small size Big Top??? U could use pallets like you did last year (maybe figure out a way to stand a pole or two up in the center) or use a canopy to give you that tent feel and drape them with striped destressed fabric. You could have audio inside as though something bad has happened. You could make up a sign regarding that the show is cancelled or something. It would be easy enough and with free pallets and free sheets (hotels) it would be cheap plus it would take up a lot of room. 

You could then grab the penants from DT (I hit mine with a spritz of black spray paint to weather them) and have them extended down like the ropes of a real tent.


----------



## chinclub

Oh great idea...but you lost me at DT penants. What are those?


----------



## BiggieShawty

chinclub said:


> Our back yard is huge and last year there was all of this dead space. So I have been thinking about what to do with it. Would love to hear some ideas on how to cover a lot of ground cheaply.
> 
> So far I got the idea to do some big carnival type cutouts. I went to a furniture store and got a truck load of large cardboard for painting on. Here is the first one I just finished. Its about 5 feet tall. Not my best work but it will be dark so maybe that will help.
> 
> If you come across any good scary carnevil clip art that might work for this please share it. I am having a hard time finding inspiration.


This is awesome!


----------



## pumpkinpie

The flag thingys like these  the ones at DT (dollar tree) are primary colors but if you hit it with black spray paint it destressed them just enough


----------



## chinclub

Oh, yeah, I bought 100 foot of those on clearance awhile back at some store. Not sure what I will tie it to yet, though.


----------



## chinclub

BiggieShawty said:


> This is awesome!


Thanks so much. I appreciate that.


----------



## pumpkinpie

My plan last year (before we had to change our plans for rain) was to zig zag them across the game area with the lights for that carnival feel


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Chinclub your painting looks great! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks, HT


----------



## Tannasgach

Paint It Black said:


> I made a new sign for my prizes today, since I never really liked the first one I made out of foam core. This one is on a piece of plywood with craft paints. I am gonna have it above a chain hanging down holding stuffed animals and severed limbs "prizes."


 Ooh, I like the idea of the chain for prizes Paint and your sign came out great! 



chinclub said:


> Our back yard is huge and last year there was all of this dead space. So I have been thinking about what to do with it. Would love to hear some ideas on how to cover a lot of ground cheaply.


 Maybe you could make a huge area to house animal cages, chin. The Halloween Lady did an awesome ape cage in her carnival theme - http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ture68963-back-yard-gorilla-cage-my-prop.html. Make some pvc cages, throw in some bloody hay, bones & skeletons, not sure what to do for the animals though.


----------



## chinclub

That is a neat idea, Tan. I will have to think about how I could do that...


----------



## Paint It Black

Our family went to the gun range today and I picked out this target. Bought a fresh one on the way out to use in my display! Was only $2.


----------



## Kelloween

Paint It Black said:


> Our family went to the gun range today and I picked out this target. Bought a fresh one on the way out to use in my display! Was only $2.


nice! did you shoot that dude?? Good aim!


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween said:


> nice! did you shoot that dude?? Good aim!


We all shot at him. The kids too! We also shot at a zombie, whom I took out with a rifle shot, LOL.


----------



## dawnski

LETargets has 4 different clown targets. They make great posters. Real cheap! http://www.letargets.com/estylez_ps.aspx?searchmode=keyword&searchkeyword=clown


----------



## chinclub

I am almost done with my second 5 foot clown. I just have to dry brush some blue in his hair tomorrow when the black dries.


----------



## Tannasgach

PIB, I would've kept the clown with the face all blown up, that looks freaking awesome! 

chinclub, loving the 5 foot (yikes) clown - great work!


----------



## Paint It Black

Tannasgach said:


> PIB, I would've kept the clown with the face all blown up, that looks freaking awesome!
> 
> chinclub, loving the 5 foot (yikes) clown - great work!


We kept the shot-up clown too. it is on our son's bedroom wall.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got going on the rotten candy today.


----------



## dawnski

I love it!


----------



## chinclub

Eww, that is great!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Got out today and found some hand towels for the Clown Bathroom at Ross. And at the thrift store, I found a "clown" outfit for my baby grandson, and some prizes.


----------



## offmymeds

Great towels! & cute little outfit


----------



## marigolddesigns

Working on the CarnEvil theme this year also....on the list to attempt..a few funhouse mirrors, also a large pvc clown...anyone know how to make this or if there is a link somewhere...
Setting up the food to be sausage, peppers and onions, corn dogs, steak and cheese sliders, popcorn bar, pole of cotton candy, maybe fried dough....
Being honest...kind of scared I won't pull it off as I have planned. Any ideas' on beverages???
Would love some opinions!


----------



## chinclub

Yum!! That sounds wonderful. Funhouse mirrors have been on my list both last year and this year, but I doubt I will get to them. I am running out of time already.


----------



## Paint It Black

My grandsons were over for a visit yesterday, so I had them try on their costumes for this year. Caleb named himself "Kiki the Clown" and got really into it, announcing his presence wherever he went, "Hey everyone, it's Kiki the Clown!" I think this is gonna be a great theme this year.


----------



## offmymeds

OMG PIB!! Too cute!! They look adorable! 

Marigold, I had a very tall clown made out of PVC pipe last year. It was super simple. 2 pcs for his legs with the elbow connectors for his hips, 2 smaller pcs for the hips and a connector that has 3 openings. One tall pc for his torso, use a 4 pc connector for the arms, torso and neck. I used a short pc for the arms and ran rope down to tie on the hands. The head was a little heavy so we secured him with wire to a tree. We used rebar to secure his legs, the pvc goes right over it. 
Hope that helped a little. I will try to find the sketch I made if you want, it might make more sense if you look at that.


----------



## offmymeds

Here's a picture of the PVC clown


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds, I really liked your tall clown. Glad now to know how you made him.


----------



## Paint It Black

I found a few needed items at the 99-Cent-Only Store: A clown tie, and the ringmaster's top hat (I plan to add some red ribbon and gold adornments to it), and bow tie.


----------



## Tannasgach

Paint It Black said:


> My grandsons were over for a visit yesterday, so I had them try on their costumes for this year. Caleb named himself "Kiki the Clown" and got really into it, announcing his presence wherever he went, "Hey everyone, it's Kiki the Clown!" I think this is gonna be a great theme this year.


 omg Paint, these pictures are too cute!


----------



## Paint It Black

Since I found a great black top hat at the 99-Cent-Only store the other day, I worked on turning it into my ringmaster's hat. I used two types of Christmas ribbon and some gold bells. The ribbons are glued on with craft glue and the bells are sewn on like buttons.


----------



## MikeinMunich

Hi Everyone! 

Michael here. Living in Munich and doing what I can to bring Halloween to Germany. It's very difficult due to hardly any stores selling decorations and the 1 Halloween store we have is severely overpriced and Amazon may seem cheap but there is shipping costs on most anything you find. I pulled off a great party last year and did it quite fast but this year I'm taking it to a new level. I'm doing the Carnevil theme and think I really have a hold on it. I'll share my pics of what I've created thus far, what I have planned and questions I have. My biggest concern thus far is the "Fear Factor" It's definitely not a typical carnival but I'm wanting to up the scare and intensity of the whole thing. So, here we go! 

Here are my plans thus far...

Main Room and Window Sill:









Side Show Room (Enter through main room where the Funhouse sign is in previous photo) Side Note it was originally a funhouse but I changed it to the side show.















And last but not least my kitchen: 

The red curtains in the center are the view of the ceiling (to imitate a circus tent) I'm having the most difficult time with this room. Any ideas? I have a "Shoot to kill Game" planned for the shelves on one wall but I feel like the wall could be used in such a better way...

Also, the fortune teller has been moved to the living room thus leaving this whole wall free. I have a door leading to a patio and a window sill hamburgering a tall thin wall PERFECT for something but I can't seem to figure it out. I was thinking this whole room should be an homage to clowns?!?









And here are the two connect walls in question in real life:















I hope this isn't too confusing! 

I also have a really long hallway that I make as a haunted forest with added circus signs and what not to really set the mood for the "Path to the Carnival" 

(Courtesy of Last Year's Party)


----------



## MikeinMunich

Ugh!! I apologise for the side photos! They're upright in the folder on my computer!

Here's what I've created thus far...

























Wheel of Death: 









The beginnings of my ticket booth for the front door:









And my plans for today....









The top sign!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mike, First of all, it really cracks me up that I have a counterpart in Germany who draws up all their plans (in color too) on paper.  I think you have lots of great ideas going here. My only idea would be to maybe make the kitchen be the Consessions stand where you serve any food and drinks.


----------



## dawnski

MikeinMunich, nice job and I applaud your Halloween enthusiasm in a non-Halloween country. I've been collecting evil clown art. Maybe you can print off some pics for your party. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-clown-art/ http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-carnevil/


----------



## MikeinMunich

@PaintitBlack - Yeah, I have to map this out in color or else I'll go to the store and be so overwhelmed and just buy everything because I never settled on a color. I lucked out and found a store going out of business selling old fabrics, displays and pre-made display boards wrapped in fabric. I think I easily cut $75 off of my total costs. I can't use the kitchen as concessions because in our apartment, for some reason, the kitchen is where everyone eventually all hangs out and the room is medium sized but more or less a box. We leave a bit of food in there and make a pot of chili that we leave on the burner all night but that's about it. So, the deco in the room (in my opinion) really needs to be TOP because it's a great room and I don't want to throw it away. I was thinking of constructing a coffin and putting a clown in it, then making a "Kiss the Clown" booth but I just feel like there's something better that I'm missing/not thinking of. Any ideas appreciated! I like your ringleader and carnival display sign - that could be a good idea for the smaller wall. I'll be in the states for 3 weeks starting Sept. 27 and I think I'll go nuts at all of the cheap deco available and be trying to figure out how to put it all in my luggage and how to explain to customs why I have clown outfits, severed limbs and scary supplies in my luggage...should be an interesting trip back! ;-)

Here is my "concession" from last years party and a bit of an example of how the room is bigger and accomodates the food table a bit better. This forces people to mozy around the party and not stay so stationary AND opens up much more space: 









@dawnski - Thanks for the tip! I like your boards. I think I might use a few! I was thinking of using the kitchen cabinets (4 in a row) as holding cells for evil clowns and having one be empty. So thanks! How do you print yours? That's usually my biggest dilemma - how to spend less on photos that I need to be a bit bigger and NOT send them to a printers... My dream print is to have the "Circus Liquors" poster above my liquor bar. It's either that or making a clown hat for the poster I have of Jack Nicholson in The Shining! 

Here's what I achieved yesterday - not my full goal but I blame The Good Wife now able to stream on Hulu for my lack of productivity! 








Also, my boyfriend was playing around with this app "Phoster" and made this really fun invite. He used the pic of my plans and added his own text on top. Could be really good for E-Vites. I've also thought of printing some to send to special guests. Also, does anyone have any ideas on how to make a small trailer? I'd love to make a 10-15 second video invite for the party as well. 

The text needs a bit of work but I really like the look:








Happy Halloweening and any help/critique appreciated and I'll gladly help as well!


----------



## dawnski

For printing, many I'll do in regular 8-1/2x11 size, but for the ones I want to stand out, I use http://www.blockposters.com/ Block Posters. On the site you upload the picture and then say how many pages across you would like it to be. The only limitation for perfectionists is that if you don't have a printer that allows for bleeds (all the way to the end), you'll miss a sliver of the image on each side. 

I end up doing a little extra cutting and matching. This hasn't been a problem for me. Here's an example of one I did five sheets across.

P.S. Sounds like space for props is hard to come by. Good idea using your cupboards. If you have a small book shelf, you could turn that into a booth. Cover your bookcase in poster board to look like the bottom of the booth. Create the top of the booth with cardboard. Then make a torso sized dummy that sits on top of it. It could be a ticket counter, midway booth or fortune teller.


----------



## Palladino

I'm incorporating some 'Carnevil' into my haunt this year, too. I'm doing an occult theme with a seance parlour, snake charmer, mis-Fortune Teller, etc. with a Carnevil theme in the front yard. The link is Houdini who was a seance debunker and a former circus performer. I going to hang Houdini upside down in a strait jacket and have various sideshow performers 'gone wrong' as well.


----------



## MikeinMunich

Thanks for the tip! The bookshelf is a great idea! Never thought of using it like that. I have mannequin that I've bought on ebay for the fortune teller and my original idea was to put it on the laundry basket and then put poster board over that but I think I'll look into the bookshelf idea! And thanks for the paper tips! That really solves some big questions in my head!

And yeah, prop space is a bit tough but I tend to utilize the ceilings and hang a bunch. Also, any table space or shelf is typically covered. Once the alcohol hits at the party - props become obsolete and the dancing and pictures with the wall decorations commence!  However, for a lot of 3D props I tend to just make them with poster board and put them on the wall - I'm making a ticket booth all from paper to hang on the front door - not ideal but hey, apartment living! 

My german friends are more or less so amazed that someone would decorate a party like I do that they are more surprised than anything. It's a really fun cultural experience!


----------



## DoctorGrim

chinclub said:


> Thanks. I was hoping it was hot glue. I don't have the patience for wet glue. I am doing a FunHouse sign. I already have the letters cut out but I am waiting to put on the sides cause it will be hard to store. Did you use the round, fancy bulbs or just regular Christmas tree lights? I think for cost (and because I made each letter a whole DT foamboard) I will just use cheap small Christmas lights. For once I am thankful our Wal-Mart puts out Christmas before Halloween.
> 
> 
> And anyone else that wants to make these letters the directions are here http://ruffledblog.com/diy-carnival-marquee-letters/
> 
> View attachment 158678


Great tip, thank you. I hope I have time to try it.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got around to making some more disgusting carnival treats today, using Great Stuff and various items. First, the Eyes Scream:










And oops, somebody spilled the popcorn:



















Maybe they had too much butter on their fingers


----------



## offmymeds

Those turned out great!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks OMM. Great Stuff is actually not the easiest to work with (for me anyway).


----------



## ALKONOST

Great job PIB! I've never worked with "great stuff" but, I'm hoping to soon. Can it be dyed? I thought about food or RIT dye but, then wondered if that would ruin the texture


----------



## Paint It Black

ALKONOST said:


> Great job PIB! I've never worked with "great stuff" but, I'm hoping to soon. Can it be dyed? I thought about food or RIT dye but, then wondered if that would ruin the texture


I have painted it after it was dry, just with craft paint.
Don't think you could dye it because you have to squirt it out of a can and it is VERY sticky. 

And, thanks!


----------



## Trixi-Treats

Hey, just jumping in, but I wanted to share a couple pics of my party last year for anyone brainstorming ideas for the carnival theme.

The first one is of my living I transformed into a circus tent using rolls of plastic table cloths









A sword swallowing gone wrong, in the side show room









I painted a series of side show freak banners on sheets I purchased for a couple bucks at goodwill. I did an alligator man, Siamese twins, worlds tallest man, and a fire breather. Oh and that's me as a gypsy! 









Also put together a magicians stage where the trick didn't go quite as planned...


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Mike, 
Wow! My other half lived in Germany for years... It's part of why he is so excited to go over the top now! So hats off to you for making it happen anyway. 

Does the balcony extend under the small window? If so maybe get a clown mask while you are here and make one of the extra skinny, extra tall clowns that could be peering through the window? Double the decor from one prop.


----------



## MikeinMunich

@PIB - The props look great!

@Trixi - Thanks for the pics! It's always nice to have a visual. We all have such similar ideas that it's nice to just see them executed and then spark something in our heads. Thanks! I might steal the magician idea for a space filler! 

@MCHaunt - That's great to hear! Where did he live? It's also why I'm so into Halloween because not seeing it properly advertised, decorated or celebrated here just sparked me to make it my own! Also, what part of FL? My family has had a house on Anna Maria Island for decades! Thanks for the tip! The balcony doesn't extend through the small window - I was thinking of doing something similar but with paper on the door windows to the balcony... here is a panoramic of the wall...









I'm so torn on this whole wall/room. I thought I had it but everyday I seem to find something else...I made this sign yesterday for a cabinet in the hallway as a filler decoration but the more I look at it and think of the alterations I could make to it I think it would actually work well on the center wall in the panoramic shot...maybe put a clown face on the top right, clearly wrtie HELL over EARTH and then continue with the clown theme throughout the room itself...









Also, the door to the patio - I was thinking about doing something with the door and making a creepy clown peering in on the party by using paper or something the make the outline on each window block. The balcony itself I was thinking of making a skeleton on a tight rope. I don't know if you can see but there are two metal poles on each end and I could easily thread wire top and bottom to hold it all in place. I think this pic was on the other Carnevil2012 thread but it was my inspiration...









One last question and tip for anyone is - I found the ice cream cone toys that pop out at the euro shop and bought a bunch to use for my Eyescream. I thought they're a perfect fit of mischevious and deadly for a Carnevil theme. My question to the group is - how would one attach an eyeball to the ball part of the ice cream? I thought printing out creepy eyeballs in hd and color but then I tested it and (surprise) it doesn't quite fit. I also thought about using ping pong eyeballd from last year, but they're too big. I thought painting them on but that won't take.....thoughts? 









Sorry for the long posts! 

Happy Decorating!


----------



## Palladino

Super job! I love the circus tent effect. Where did you find rolls of plastic table cloths? I've only seen individually packaged ones at the Dollar Store.

The magician's 'trick gone wrong' is great, too.


----------



## marigolddesigns

chinclub said:


> My clown walk-thru is finished!!


Can I ask what size foam board you started with? Is it the type from Home Depot for insulating?


----------



## marigolddesigns

BiggieShawty said:


> Love it. I am inspired now. I have been looking at the templates for a while, but the overall build seems so big. I actually like this without the hair and hat. Thumbs up!


Where are the templates located? Please???


----------



## marigolddesigns

He is awesome!!!! Thank you for sharing! Did you make the mask..or find it somewhere? I love him!


----------



## chinclub

I used two of the 4 x 8 foam boards from lowes. If you look close you might can see the seam right down the middle of the nose. The original design for the clown can be found here http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108985-years-aggressive-build-carnival-theme-2.html 
But I wanted to do it all in one piece. I propped my two bards together against the wall and used a projector to project this image onto them. Then I traced all of the lines with a Sharpie. After that is was just a big coloring book page.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Wow! He is magnificent! This is the first year for the CarnEvil theme for me, and it's for our annual bash....I would hate to not use him again next year! Super job!

My daughter painted this guy tonight...going to put him in the funhouse/psychidelic bathroom lit by black lights. Working on more props, but really trying to repurpose skeletons/mannequin heads, etc! Having a hard time finding clown anything here!


----------



## MikeinMunich

@Marigold Designs - Check Ebay and search something like Clown Doll Collection or Doll Collection. I've (in Germany) found SO MANY auctions for big groups of plastic/porcelan dolls in groups of 3 to 20 that go anywhere for $1 to 25$ and to be honest spending $25 plus 5 for shipping for a massive group of dolls is really worth it. Then you can save them for next year OR (what I want to do) is turn the profit and sell the remade evil ones on Ebay to make a bigger profit. Wishful thinking but hey! Here are some examples of what I've found - there's more here and more on the way: 









Also, does your daughter ship internatinoally?  

@Chinclub. Thanks for the link to the original design. I was going to make mine yesterday and just stared for an hour trying to figure it out and a projector is a great idea! 

Also, for anyone doing the clown face entrance indoors (I'm in an apartment and using it as an entrance to my bathroom) a white sheet works perfectly. I spent another hour yesterday trying to figure it out with paper/size/how many poster sheets and thankfully for my tall walls I said to myself "I bought a white full size sheet at Goodwill and then I hung it up from the top of the wall and BAM perfect fit. SO, that relieved a lot of stress. My plan is to trace the door frame as it is now and then move the sheet to a wall that's more my height to then finish the full face. It also helps with a sheet indoors because my other problem was "If I do it with paper or any other similar material it will get destroyed" (because door frames are only so big) and with the sheet entrance on a door inside it doesn't matter and people can walk into it all they want. So, that was just a helpful tip I discovered yesterday. Would I love to have the massive styrofoam/wooden entrance to a house? YES! But I gotta make do with what I got!


----------



## BiggieShawty

chinclub said:


> I used two of the 4 x 8 foam boards from lowes. If you look close you might can see the seam right down the middle of the nose. The original design for the clown can be found here http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108985-years-aggressive-build-carnival-theme-2.html
> But I wanted to do it all in one piece. I propped my two bards together against the wall and used a projector to project this image onto them. Then I traced all of the lines with a Sharpie. After that is was just a big coloring book page.
> View attachment 170615



I would do it as a single layout too. I like the dimension that you get from the multi-pieces, but like quick and easy. Still love your take on this. I wish I had the time and the painting skills to do it. It's going to be an awesome feature for your party.


----------



## MikeinMunich

Hip hip hooray to a huge neighborhood flea market! 

Found some random props that one can only find at a flea market. 

1. Random Lamp that will become an eyeball lamp - I think. Unless anyone has anything that shoots that idea out of the water. 
2. Nice doll selection with the big one actually walking. Maybe a caged dimented rabid baby?!?!
3. Fortune teller crystal ball! 
4. And a dart board for the blacklight funhouse!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mike, are you guys going to play darts in the dark?!? LOL. Clever finds at the flea market. I like the eyeball lamp idea.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't checked this thread out for a while but just came back from Spirit Halloween and used my Friends and Family discount for some adapters and the Creepy Carnival Door Topper (8.99). Didn't have the yard space ready this year to do a whole yard carnival, but I'm always looking for things that I can use when I'm ready and I was pretty impressed by the new Door Topper and it's rather inexpensive price.

Here's a link to it: http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...r/?w=Carnival&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:Carnival

It's not a bad size, just over 3 feet wide, and the graphics I think are pretty nice so if you aren't very artistic it could save you a bunch of time. I plan to modify it by adding some additional support behind it (maybe foam board or thin plywood) and drill out holes where the lights on the sign are and add real lights. Considering making it more 3D by adding a real clown nose where the nose is now, maybe light it, and thought I might cut out the right eyeball, black the eye socket out and either use the eye that was cut out added to some more cardboard or just use a pingpong ball like eyeball and have the new eye hang out in front of the eye socket with a long spring attached to the eye and to the socket. Hope you can picture that...

Or I might look for small battery powered motors that spin and make swirling eye disks like those eyes on the Spirit Halloween carnevil facade that you might have seen if you have been in the store this year. 

For the price you could easily buy two of the door toppers and put them side by side and widen your opening. I think two of them together would still look good and give you a little more than 6 feet of stylized facade entrance if you need a wider passage way.

OK time to start at the beginning of the thread and see what you guys have been up too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tannasgach said:


> That looks awesome chin! While perusing Walmart's halloween stuff I saw these fingers cymbals - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Finger-Cymbals-Halloween-Accessory/26983244- thought they would be good for anyone making their own fez monkey.


Not seeing the cymbals now but thought I would mention that Spirit Halloween/Halloween City usually have finger cymbals near their harem girl costumes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> I have painted it after it was dry, just with craft paint.
> Don't think you could dye it because you have to squirt it out of a can and it is VERY sticky.
> 
> And, thanks!



I haven't played with Great Stuff for things like this but have read enough posts from people who got it on them. I'd suggest wearing disposible gloves, like food handlers, so at least you don't get it on your hands.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Got some work done today on my clown vendor who will be on display with his bad popcorn and "rotten candy"...made him out of pvc...still need to attach his gloves and secure him to a board for the floor so he stands upright inside...any quick tips on this? I know outside you can use rebar inside of the pvc...Also have some big size 14 green converse sneakers to attach!


----------



## MikeinMunich

It's ALLLIIIVVVEE! Made and finished my funhouse bathroom door entrance yesterday...









I was terrified it would turn out like one of the "Pinterest Fails" but in the end I'm really happy with it. Not perfect but it's perfect for me and it's indoors!

I pinned the sheet to the wall and traced the outline of the door (with pencil) then added the teeth and eyes/nose. Was a bit stressful in the fact that I couldn't see the full picture very well and I was drawing on a ladder but it was worth the challenge. 

And @PIB - Of course we're playing darts in the dark! It wouldn't be a Funhouse without a little mischief and potential harm. ;-) Just kidding - it's to paint the outlines of the board and then put a scary face in the center for the door.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Nice Job Mike! I am definately using canvas or a sheet as you did for my outside enterance...I don't have room to store the big foam piece, and will probably only use it this year as I have so many other types of props. Looks awesome!


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, Yes, you do need to wear protective gloves, and ideally protective eyewear as well, when using Great Stuff. (I don't really know why, but I tend to get it everywhere, LOL). 

Mike, the clown entrance made from the sheet turned out so well, I may need to make one too.


----------



## chinclub

Mike I love your clown!!


----------



## mshelene

HERE is a good Kissing Booth idea for a CarnEvil.


----------



## marigolddesigns

mshelene said:


> HERE is a good Kissing Booth idea for a CarnEvil.


Great idea...thanks for sharing it!


----------



## MikeinMunich

Danke for the likes! I'm really pleased with it and it has officially been the first peace of deco to go up this year! I really suggest a sheet for indoors or an easier version of the amazing one chinclub made! 

I just thought of a serious question - I feel like we've all bonded over this theme so far this year - I think that means we all need to decide on the same theme for next year! Seems appropriate! haha!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Didn't do much designing this week, but alot of materials for prop making gathered! Found reflective mylar from the hydroponic shop for funhouse mirrors...found a refridgerator box for my ticket booth...got some brand new sheets for carnival freek show banners to paint, and got the stuff to make the popcorn and rotten candy for my clowny vendor. Planning on using alot of time Sunday to paint! How is everyone elses plans coming along?


----------



## MikeinMunich

I've been in a similar boat. Collecting and some assembling here and there. The sun wasn't out for days and my productivity went out the window and then Oktoberfest started and my productivity came back! I've decided to do my bathroom while I'm in the states (to look for things) and then finish it when I get back. (To relieve some head space at the moment) However, I've traced my backdrop to pain today and I've been working on some dolls/props. 

DOLLS - If anyone has some suggestions on what to do with some of these let me know. I got a huge set for 8.50 on ebay and now I'm in over my head. Will use some uv reactant paint and put some hanging in the blacklight bathroom but still have plenty more to deal with...









A couple dolls that I have no clue how they fit the theme but I'm just enjoying the making of them - I might put some in my freak show room as a baby freak show or something. 

















And here is my "Spawn of Satan" attraction for the freak show. Not quite done but you can see the idea...









And here is my fortune teller with a Pippi Longstocking wig I found at a flea market yesterday. The wig won't stay but I found it funny - 









And my EYESCREAM - Not exactly how I pictured it but wanted it done and it looks fine to me. I just used a razor blade and cut out the shape in the top and glued the eyes in. (I had the eyes from last year) 









Now today is painting and a bit of sign making and gearing up for what I need to accomplish before we leave on Friday. 

Happy Oktoberfest everyone!


----------



## dawnski

" I've decided to do my bathroom while I'm in the states (to look for things) and then finish it when I get back."

--I'm sure TSA at the airport will find your luggage very interesting!


----------



## Palladino

I so envy my American cousins. You have so many more great Halloween stores, you don't have to pay as much for shipping on Ebay and other H'ween sites and you have access to haunting stuff I can only dream of. 

You invented Halloween so I guess it's only right you are the best! Only in America.....Haunt on!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mike, I like your dolls so far, and I like the eyes scream. The doll holding the saw is really good. Here are some dolls I worked on last year. For the doll on the left, you first paint it all black, and then dry brush with white to get a zombie look. The clown doll throws up her arms and says, "I'm a big girl." LOL. Not sure what I was thinking with the doll on the right.


----------



## Paint It Black

I started the Clown's Dressing Room in our guest bathroom. The clown skeleton garland also holds some snapshots of my grandsons dressed up as clowns.


























More to come...


----------



## MikeinMunich

@PIB - Thanks for the tips and pics! I think the hardest thing (for me) with dolls is that I know what I should do BUT it's the visuals I need to spark my creativity and most I find online have all been altered and super made up and I'm not looking to drive myself that crazy! Attainable and impressive is my motto. I like your idea of a clown dressing room for the bathroom!

I finally figured out my kitchen. (Celebration music) Since I have my main concession stand in the living room (with real food) I thought why not make a fake/fun one in the actual kitchen that also has a few real items on it. Then I thought - how the hell am I going to contruct a concession stand (also, I don't feel like making one) and then I looked at a fake fireplace I had made last year for Christmas and BAM(!) it's PERFECT! I took it to the kitchen and put it on the table, moved the table to the position I wanted and it fit like a glove! just have to redecorate it and secure it somehow for party standards. So relieved. That being said I'm using the corner/the whole wall it's on to promote bad food/concessions at the carnevil. It all makes sense now and makes life much easier knowing that I can go on vacation with everything planned. Here is what I'm talking about: 









I want to put an evil clown behind it and I found THE PERFECT one on the Spirit of Halloween site (the 6 foot cardboard evil clown) but it's conveniently sold out. I can only hope they get more in stock before I leave the states!

I started my Freak show room and I really LOVE the signs...









And (instead of the two headed baby) I'm making the Spawn of Satan a "Main Attraction" in the Side Show - here she is finished (almost- have to do something to her hair) -









And on Saturday at another flea market I found (for 2€) a child's canopy for their bedroom and knew I would use it to "cage" the Spawn...These are PERFECT for the Carnevil theme. If you find one BUY one - it will somehow be used and used well!










So, it's coming along. I still see no light at the end of the tunnel BUT I know it's somehow all lying around my apartment and just needs to be hung up. Still plenty more to make but it's doable!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mike, the concession stand out of the fake fireplace is perfect! You may be able to get one of those evil clown targets from a shooting range and mount it to cardboard as an alternative to the Spirit stand-up clown. Did you see the photo I had earlier in this thread? And I agree, your signs really pop with all that color. The child's canopy is great. I saw one at a yard sale, but the woman wanted way too much for it, so I passed. You seem to have everything well in hand. Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## MikeinMunich

Thanks for the tip! I did see the pic from earlier! I'll have a look and see what I can find. If I can't find anything while I'm in the states then I'll just (which I don't want to do) construct one out of a costume and paper stuffing. I couldn't believe it when she wanted only 2€ for the canopy and she was shocked that anyone would even want to buy it. It was pretty funny - she was so relieved to get rid of it - little did she know...

After a day of not doing anything with the cloud of doom (aka painting my photobooth) hanging over me I finally decided to bite the bullet and jump on in...It wasn'T so much difficult as it was just a pain in the a$$!









My friends better have a massive photo shoot in front of this! haha I made the police line up backdrop for last year and it didn't translate so well. I'm pretty sure that system (or this representation of it) isn't really used here and it was lost in cultural translation. Some people used it but it was an epic fail in my standards. I was so proud/escited for that one piece and it wasn't such a huge hit! haha!

Hopefully today I can get some more freak show signs made and then figure out how to make a spidora. I have a doll head that's perfect - I think I just need a bigger spider.

Anyone have some tips on hanging picture frames without using nails? I want to paint a bunch of empty picture frames with glow in the dark paint and hang them in my blacklight funhouse bathroom with random things (dolls, designs clowns etc) in the empty frame. It wold just be the border and not the full frame. I was thinking stronger tape strips or string and thumb tacks which I thought would maybe fall out with the weight. So, if anyone has had experience with that - let me know!


----------



## cwbysfan3

Looks good, I'm doing a Carnevil yard haunt this year. Could use some ideas on last minute stuff. I have a 12foot clown head entrance, ticket booth and all the lights and music but need some more static ideas. Having a brain freeze!!!! Will post pics soon


----------



## chinclub

I finished my ticket booth. You can't tell in the picture but those are Christmas lights all along the top.


----------



## Palladino

OMG - that is AWESOME!


----------



## DoctorGrim

That does look amazing.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Looks great CHinClub


----------



## DoctorGrim

I'm doing a demented circus room as well. Along with a bunch of evil clowns, I just built this:








It's all from left over materials. The sign is a downloaded image printed out on 8.5x11 pages and taped together

The background is from a roll of this:


----------



## Kelloween

chinclub said:


> I finished my ticket booth. You can't tell in the picture but those are Christmas lights all along the top.


Girl..you can make anything from anything, cant you? NICE job!


----------



## dawnski

That looks awesome. What are you going to put inside?


chinclub said:


> I finished my ticket booth. You can't tell in the picture but those are Christmas lights all along the top.


----------



## chinclub

DoctorGrim, I love it!!

Dawnski, I am getting ready to make an animated creepy clown with a shiatsu that will be inside.


----------



## DoctorGrim

Thanks!

I made this up for my FB page. It has all the creepy clowns who will be part of the scene.








Funny thing is, I wasn't into the whole scary circus thing until my wife said we should get Uncle Charlie, after Halloween, discounted. Since then, it's one after another, now a dedicated scene and I love it.

The other cool thing about the Circus is that I can put props that I don't know where else they fit into the scene as 'Freak Show' parts.

For example I got:















I couldn't figure where they fit before.


----------



## Paint It Black

I made some headway on the Clown Dressing Room today. The idea came from offmymeds, who did her bathroom as a clown dressing room last year. Tannasgach and Saki Girl will recognize some of the knickknacks/props they contributed via Secret Reaper gifts. It is finally getting crazy enough over-the-top in there for me!


----------



## Tannasgach

oh Paint it looks fabulous! Love the the whole look. The bath towel is a great touch and the clown paintings look great; they're not easy to find, I've looked.  I think you need some 'white 'grease paint' smeared on the mirror. And I think at DT they have those large toothbrushes.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Tanna. I couldn't have done it without you. 

Assembled two more props today. The ticket booth and the clown car. Thank you Wolfbeard for the clown car inspiration.



















Also got started on the backdrop for our main display area.


----------



## offmymeds

Mike, your stuff is starting to come together, looking great
Chin, love the ticket booth, cant wait to se your clown
PIB, OMG, your bathroom looks awesome!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thank you, OMM.

Today I put together my little sideshow and the rotten candy vendor.


----------



## marigolddesigns

First week off with no designing since pre-mother's day...I have alot of prop making to do in the next 5 days!
Finish ticket booth!
Finish Spider woman!
Finish concession stand!
Get invites mailed tomorrow!
Finish rotten candy guy

Having a hard time finding clown masks,,,so I thought, why not try to find some red fun fur and glue to mannequin heads with crazy painted faces...what do you think? Or glue the fun fur to some scary latex masks that I already have?


----------



## marigolddesigns

One of my vendors for the carnEvil -


----------



## The Red Hallows

marigolddesigns said:


> Here is this years invite! Atleast that's done!!! A seller on Etsy made it for me, and we printed here.


So, um, is that your real phone number and address.... everybody knows how to reach you if so.


----------



## offmymeds

Ohhhh your rotten candy man looks AWESOME!!

love your invite Marigold


----------



## hallowicked

ok .now Im jealous


----------



## Axtella

Wow Wee!!! I have been following this thread for a bit, and tried to post a few times from my phone, but it never works. 

Anyway, you all have some AMAZING ideas!!!! Our theme is CarnEvil this year as well, and I am super excited. Our party is 3.5 weeks away now and am starting to feel the pressure a bit to get all my grand ideas finished. lol 

I wanted to show a few pictures as well of what I have been working on. 

The first Pic, Is my Circus tent covers. They are made of dollar store table cloths and a glue stick. I cut them into strips and glued them together. 









These are two of my dolls I have turned into creepy clowns. Have to spray paint their hair now. 









Ah. My Devil Ducks for my Dead Duck Pond fishing game. What I thought would be an easy thing after I found my ducks, turned into quite the project with trying to counter balance them so they would float upright!! 









And these are my trophies I will be giving away. 










Still so many things to rock out. ticket booth, kissing booth, setting up my photo booth, finishing up some of my other CarnEvil games. Anyone else starting to feel the pressure? Thinking your grand ideas may have been a little to grand? lol


----------



## Axtella

Also here is the link to my video invite I created for the party : http://youtu.be/oO4phjwBmqs


----------



## chinclub

We are down to 10 days left till the party!! The game booths are going up.


----------



## Paint It Black

I ran into a problem today. The cool jacket I had for my ringmaster didn't fit "Manny." I have been saving it for over a year now, and I totally miscalculated the size. So, I improvised and threw a cape on him instead. I think it looks pretty good, actually. 











Also, speaking of "fitting," I don't know if all my props are going to fit in the display area. On that, we shall see...


----------



## marigolddesigns

Deleted the invite!
Thanks RH


----------



## dawnski

Is it possible for you to cut the back of the jacket and slide his arms in? Then just drape the cape around him so you don't see the big tear in the back? That way you get to keep him in the jacket.



Paint It Black said:


> I ran into a problem today. The cool jacket I had for my ringmaster didn't fit "Manny." I have been saving it for over a year now, and I totally miscalculated the size. So, I improvised and threw a cape on him instead. I think it looks pretty good, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, speaking of "fitting," I don't know if all my props are going to fit in the display area. On that, we shall see...


----------



## Paint It Black

dawnski said:


> Is it possible for you to cut the back of the jacket and slide his arms in? Then just drape the cape around him so you don't see the big tear in the back? That way you get to keep him in the jacket.


Good idea. Thanks!

In the meantime, I finished my fortune teller. I got the palm reading hand and the sign from my SR Tannasgach. My daughter found the crystal ball for me.










(see the red jacket with gold stars on the chair? That's the jacket for the ringmaster.)


----------



## dawnski

When I made this, I immediately thought I could use this for a CarnEvil party. Thought I would pass on the info. This is a white sheet that I cut into strips to make kind of a tent entrance into a room. I'm using mine as an Egyptian archaeological tent. I used Avery 18665 clear full sheet labels for the signage. This was so easy and it peels right off when you're done. This would allow you to find some cool circus type fonts as opposed to trying to stencil in the letters.


----------



## Paint It Black

"Clarence" is now in his spot of honor, right at the front door. He was made by HF member Kelloween, and sent to me as a Secret Reaper gift. Isn't he the best?!!


----------



## dawnski

Wow, that is the most awesome Secret Reaper gift! That looks fantastic.



Paint It Black said:


> "Clarence" is now in his spot of honor, right at the front door. He was made by HF member Kelloween, and sent to me as a Secret Reaper gift. Isn't he the best?!!


----------



## Kelloween

WOW, Everything is looking GREAT! you have been busy!


----------



## BiggieShawty

Everything looks great PIB. I need to get in gear and set up this weekend. A work trip to Vegas next week is not good timing. My daughter's party is on the 19th.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for the nice comments. I still have a couple skeleton clowns to add, some lighting effects, and a few other minor additions. What's so cool about this year's display is all the SR gifts I am able to use. Several forum members have contributed!

So, I got his ill-fitting jacket on him. Better???


----------



## marigolddesigns

Love all your props...are you having a party or do you have a haunt? I was busy yesterday with props...will post pictures later today, anxious to share and feel good to finally have things coming together!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Here he is...Mr. Rotten Candy Vendor...I'm finally done..thanks to all the inspiration on here an "how-to's" - He's made out of pvc, with a wig covering one of my many manniquin heads. Finished his goodies yesterday and assembled the box. Great stuff popcorn in dollar store plastic soup containers, into paper bags stuffed with paper from the DT...Cotton candy is cotton batting on paper towel cardboards (re-rolled), lollipops painted onto cardboard with bamboo kabob holders. His side kick will be posted next! Font downloaded for sign free online! .....On a side note, love the pvc guys...making a 10 foot one for the front of the house juggling! So excited as they can be broken down and costumes switched out from year to year! Happy Girl this morning!


----------



## marigolddesigns

....And Mr. Rotten Candy's sidekick Psycho Clown - keeper of severed heads....freaky thing about this prop is the mannequin's eyes look so real...looks like someone in costume! My neighbor asked how I sleep at night with all these guys in my living room! Party not until 10/26...What do you think of the head? We added the color, trying to use what I had instead of spending another $20 on a mask...does it look bad?


----------



## offmymeds

I like the head, she looks like she was a performer, maybe the knife throwers assistant.


----------



## Paint It Black

marigolddesigns, great job on those two props. I am enjoying all the details in them. I agree with offmymeds, the head is just right.

Our carnival display is for the kids in the neighborhood and the grandkids. That's why I don't have very much gore or anything too scary.


----------



## nikisuggs30

I was going to try to put up photos of some of the stuff we have built this year but for some reason it wont upload! Im so excited about our carnival theme this year!


----------



## Paint It Black

I just love it when hubby gets caught up in my shenanigans. He thought the ringmaster needed a mask and something in his hand. He was right.
He looks so much better now.










I also made a chain of prizes to hang near him.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Another prop finished! This was the FIND of the century at the goodwill yesterday!
Hasbro FurReal monkey - he claps, makes his noise, and chimps away... So I proceeded to dress him up...abit of felt, buttons, trim, a curtain tassel at the GW, and a red solo cup...glue sticks and hot glue gun...shakes coins...so funny! We think we might make a a pvc guy to hold him, or sit him up on a ?? What does he usually sit on anyways? Can you tell I've never been to the circus????
On side note, I just returned from an early am trip to Boston to purchase flowers for alot of funeral work.(floral designer by day)..not realizing listening to my halloween playlist as I process all the flowers I'm dancing and singing to Rob Zombie....lol....We love Halloween...what can I say, right???


----------



## marigolddesigns

Paint It Black...love all your props, also love the spider woman on the back wall....I might try to make one...cutting a mannequin head in half and sticking on a spider...awesome job!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Ticket booth is done! Adding a clown skeleton to sit inside during the party...cost of this prop $2.50! Refrigerator box, oops paint from Lowe's, free font download...cardboard window bars from box cutout. 
Also, put a clown wig and tie on one of my bigger props to hang outside next to the ticket booth.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I'm am loving it all! Great job everyone!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

chinclub said:


> I finished my ticket booth. You can't tell in the picture but those are Christmas lights all along the top.


ChinClub....do you have a haunt, or a huge party...and may I ask, where does everyone store these big props? Everytime I come up with a new idea, DH says" Where are we going to store that???"....That's why I love those pvc guys...they break down to store.
Also, do you do the CarnEvil theme every year? Your props are fantastic, and I appreciate all your creativeness!


----------



## Paint It Black

marigold, your circus monkey was a great find, but you made him look even better! Great job. Also cool that you can put on a wig and tie and make that prop look totally different.

As for storage, I try to use many of the same props, but repurposed. I usually dress up my skeletons, and have them sitting around the same bistro table, a bar stool, a wooden crate, and a half whiskey barrel, no matter what the theme. For the carnival theme, I have to admit, I've accumulated a lot more, so I will need to address the storage issue this year.


----------



## DoctorGrim

Here's another one, Tiny the Clown.

One of my old costumes repurposed as a static prop this year, Maybe animated next year.


----------



## Paint It Black

oooooo, Dr. Grim. Tiny the Clown is very creepy.  Good idea turning a costume into a prop. I have a couple I still need to do like that.


----------



## Paint It Black

I made this little circus monkey so long ago that I forgot where I stored him. Finally, we found him in a box in the garage...yay! So he made his way to the carnival today, along with another skele-clown.


----------



## Tannasgach

love the gypsy fortune teller Paint!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, Tanna. I really like all the props you made to go with her too.


----------



## nikisuggs30

*Ok. Having issues here lol*

Why can I not figure out how to post photos?? Lol I'm so lost! I browse , choose the photo press upload and nothing happens. I'm so sad. I want to share these projects!!


----------



## Paint It Black

nikisuggs30, have you tried uploading photos to a photo album (in your profile)? Then you can right-click on the "BB Code" ( bottom line under the photo) and "copy" and "paste" into a thread.


----------



## Palladino

offmymeds said:


> I originally wanted all horses as well but had to settle for a train and a giraffe and an airplane. I only found 1 horse.
> View attachment 162318


Was that a ready made canopy or did you DIY it? If, DIY, what did you use for stakes?


----------



## Palladino

Paint It Black said:


> Thank you, OMM.
> 
> Today I put together my little sideshow and the rotten candy vendor.


I love your Rotten Candy prop! What is the box made out of?


----------



## pumpkinpie

nikisuggs30 said:


> Why can I not figure out how to post photos?? Lol I'm so lost! I browse , choose the photo press upload and nothing happens. I'm so sad. I want to share these projects!!


I'm not sure, been ages since I looked at the rules...but if memory serves me correct u can only post pics after you reach a certain number of posts...you might check the rules section, I thought it was 3 or 5 posts but I could b wrong


----------



## Paint It Black

Palladino said:


> I love your Rotten Candy prop! What is the box made out of?


It is just a cardboard box from a Costco run that I painted. I put a piece of Styrofoam in it to hold the goodies. And thanks!


----------



## offmymeds

Palladino, that's a patio umbrella I found at a garage sale for 5 bucks. It just had rebar up through the pole part.


----------



## nikisuggs30

Thank you so much! That worked out better. I hope this uploads the right way, but here is the clown entrance we finally got up. It stands about 12 feet tall and going through it leads to our circus tent. Hope to get more projects uploaded soon.


----------



## nikisuggs30

This is the ticket booth, finally finished also. I had so many project this year, I didn't have a chance to photo them. We built a PVC body and used a jester costume to come up through the opening.


----------



## GraveyardGus

Wow so many good projects and ideas on this thread.


----------



## Lolli072

Ok soooo, I JUST registered to this site about...5 minutes ago? Just so I could say a big thanks to the people in this thread for all the awesome Carnival ideas. I decided to do this theme for the kiddies about 3 weeks ago? I know, I'm crazy BUT I had some free time on my hands.  I looked up a few ideas online, drew a sketch of what I wanted to do, then proceeded to look up more ideas when I came across this site! SO GLAD I'M NOT ALONE! So, here's some of the things I have done recently, and some of the things I have yet to complete. The space in which I am doing the actually circus tent thingy is my storage shed/woodworking area.  Sooo, enjoy! Would love anyones feedback! - Lori
PS: Theres a picture of me. I'm a girl-clown this year who hands out the treats (With my clown hat on, and one with a rose head-piece (I'M REALLY BORED OK?!) But I went with a more Sugar Skull look for my face paint. The drawings is what I plan to do on my face as well as my "Ringmasters" face as well. Also my costume made out of... *ahem* Duct tape and garbage bags respectively. This was the test I did a few days ago.


----------



## marigolddesigns

You are one talented lady! I love your costume, and all that you've made....I wish I had more of your time! I have a wedding to design for and deliver the day of my party...my husband thinks I'm nuts! 
Great job! You'll love this forum...everyone is supportive, and so willing to share! Have fun with it!


Lolli072 said:


> Ok soooo, I JUST registered to this site about...5 minutes ago? Just so I could say a big thanks to the people in this thread for all the awesome Carnival ideas. I decided to do this theme for the kiddies about 3 weeks ago? I know, I'm crazy BUT I had some free time on my hands.  I looked up a few ideas online, drew a sketch of what I wanted to do, then proceeded to look up more ideas when I came across this site! SO GLAD I'M NOT ALONE! So, here's some of the things I have done recently, and some of the things I have yet to complete. The space in which I am doing the actually circus tent thingy is my storage shed/woodworking area.  Sooo, enjoy! Would love anyones feedback! - Lori
> PS: Theres a picture of me. I'm a girl-clown this year who hands out the treats (With my clown hat on, and one with a rose head-piece (I'M REALLY BORED OK?!) But I went with a more Sugar Skull look for my face paint. The drawings is what I plan to do on my face as well as my "Ringmasters" face as well. Also my costume made out of... *ahem* Duct tape and garbage bags respectively. This was the test I did a few days ago.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Paint It Black said:


> I made this little circus monkey so long ago that I forgot where I stored him. Finally, we found him in a box in the garage...yay! So he made his way to the carnival today, along with another skele-clown.


...love him! He's awesome! What's coming out of the tipped over popcorn container....I saw these at the DT and thought...hmmmm.....love this display!
My fortune teller is next along with my 9ft stilt walking juggler pvc guy! Cannot wait to make him!


----------



## marigolddesigns

I'd like to order a corset.....are you interested in making a duct tape one for me? Private message me if you are! 
TY


----------



## Lolli072

marigolddesigns said:


> I'd like to order a corset.....are you interested in making a duct tape one for me? Private message me if you are!
> TY


Ohhh! I would love to make you one BUT you sorta have to be here to do it. It's really very easy! I just looked up some ideas online and got quite a few tutorials on how to make them. The tutorial that I liked was that you actually use an old tank top and simply attach strips of duct tape over the tank top. Once you have good pretty even coverage (I used plain grey duct tape for the base) you get someone to cut up the back of your tank top. After that you can decorate it as you wish! I covered it all in black, then added the red tape as stripes on top.  It helps to have someone else apply the tape and such. Thank god for husbands! lol The great thing about physically taping it to yourself is that... well... you KNOW it will fit! Hehe! Also you can use a leather punch to mae the holes and lace it with ribbon on the back. Hope this helps! And good luck!  - Lori


----------



## Lolli072

Thank you! FINALLY my art degree came in handy. *snorts* Naw I do crazy Halloween stuff every year. BUT the whole circus/carnival theme is new to me, so this board came in handy for sure.  I can only imagine how busy you will be with doing a wedding! I was very lucky this year. Even with a 19 month old running around. Hehe! -Lori

PS: Did my hubby/ringmasters face today as a test! Very Voo-dooey isn't it?


----------



## Paint It Black

marigolddesigns said:


> ...love him! He's awesome! What's coming out of the tipped over popcorn container....I saw these at the DT and thought...hmmmm.....love this display!
> My fortune teller is next along with my 9ft stilt walking juggler pvc guy! Cannot wait to make him![/QUOTE
> 
> For the tipped-over popcorn container, I sprayed in Great Stuff and added 6 rubber snakes.


----------



## Palladino

I meant to post these pics here but posted them in another thread instead....tired, I guess...


----------



## nikisuggs30

I love the Ringmaster make up. I have been looking at something similar for ours. My dress is black and white, and so is a lot of our circus stuff. I love the blend on this! great job


----------



## nikisuggs30

So I ordered a foam severed head a while back, forgot that I ordered it and had a heart attack opening the box. But I repainted him for our Killer Clown café. Im going to put him on a bed of lettuce and a silver platter.


----------



## Lolli072

Thats pretty gross... I LOVE IT. -Lori


----------



## nikisuggs30

LOL Thank you! The funniest thing is seeing in the photo my husband doing his school work for college while Im sitting there painting a severed head.


----------



## Lolli072

Thats true love! <3 lol - Lori


----------



## Lolli072

Might as well post these photoshop bits I've whipped up recently. Lucky for me I live in a small enough town in the middle of nowhere, where people still allow homemade goodies to be made. Keeping with this awesome circus theme I figured why not make twisted carnival food too! (With of course the parents approval, which I did a sort of survey on my facebook. It helps that everyone loves me for my baking. WOOT!) So these are the labels I did for my goodies! (Names blurred out of course) and also the tickets I will be printing as well. I found this neat free downloadable program called "Word Search Creator" and decided to put a fun little circus wordsearch on the backs of my tickets! (This shows the back and front btw. ) So anyways, here they are for your enjoyment! Anyone else make actual carnie food for your themes? -Lori


----------



## chinclub

Our party was last night. Here is a video of our decorations and games booth


----------



## Lolli072

NICE!! You really have oodles of room for all those decorations and booths! Lucky! So do you open this up for general public, or was this an invite only sorta party? Either way it looks fantastic.  Kudos to you! -Lori


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh chinclub, it all looks great!!! The games booths are phenomenal, looks like a real carnival, and your clown paintings are exquisite! I wanna come over and play, it looks like a great time.


----------



## Paint It Black

That's awesome, ChinClub. Bet your party was fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks guys. Wish you all were closer. We could have a great time. Lolli, its invite only.


----------



## pumpkinpie

You should definetly make a tutorial for your striker...it looks amazing...everything looks amazing!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Yesterday, my husband and daughter helped me out by hoisting my clown car onto the roof! 










And my grandson helped me make this tomato cage character for the small graveyard.


----------



## Lolli072

That looks GREAT! I'm travelling back home tomorrow (From a 2 month sorta-vacation that involves mostly picking up stuff for Halloween. lol) So I will soon be getting started. FUN! Hope I get to post on here what I try to accomplish. Have a happy Halloween everyone!  -Lori


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thought I would mention that tonight's first of two new episodes of _Making Monsters_ on the Travel Channel is called "Saw Blade Massacre" but a segment in this episode will involve portable carnival rides. Sounds interesting. And the second episode airing tonight is called "Rattling Israel" and involves a giant rattlesnake. I have a Snake Lady as part of my sideshow so will be looking to see what they do with their giant snake. I love the Distortions crew and the show.

Check the General Discussions area for Halloween TV for more info on times.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't checked in a while and wow what great pictures! Loving it all.


----------



## chinclub

PIB it looks awesome!!


----------



## offmymeds

Chin, your set up looked awesome! Looked like so much fun. The games booths were great and you husband did an amazing job on the Striker game. All your clown paintings looked great and the entry way looked so cool! hope you took lots of pics I would love to see them.


----------



## chinclub

Thanks, Offmymeds. I uploaded a bunch of pictures on my site here http://www.mpfrightnight.com/photos/events


----------



## Palladino

I worked on my Ring Master last night and today. I fully intended to get him outside today but that will have to wait until tomorrow. 

Funny aside - while I was building him, I turned to see my dog with the Ring Master's top hat in his mouth, tail wagging. I guess he was worried I would forget this all so important costume accessory. LOL. I'm actually going to use a better hat than the one in the picture. But don't tell my dog - he was only trying to help!


----------



## chinclub

Wow he is creepy!


----------



## Saki.Girl

your guys look creepy clowns freek me out you guys have done a awsome job


----------



## Paint It Black

Today I made a garland for our dining room out of some items my SR made me.


----------



## Palladino

Meet "Wolf Boy" - mostly wolf, part boy - poor devil.


----------



## MikeinMunich

I'm back! We had a lovely trip and I am so ready/excited to get back into decorating. Didn't get as much stuff as I had planned for but got some nice things and with all this sun and coastal beach life it was tough getting in the mood for Halloween! Let's get this party started! 

Greetings from LA and Manhattan Beach!


----------



## Palladino

Fellow Carnevils - Any ideas/options for clown shoes besides the $25.00 ones at Spirit? I can't find any anywhere! I finally bought a pair of the shoe covers but they are terrible. Keep in mind I'm in Canada so we don't have all the same stores.


----------



## chinclub

Last year we went to the thrift store and bought the biggest pair of shoes we could find. A little bright colored spray paint was all it took. If they are for a prop you are all set. If they are for you, either pad the inside to fit or cut out the bottom to make your own shoe covers.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Funhouse bathroom is a work in progress. If you've looked at the pictures, go back and look at the first one again, and follow it in to the bathroom...that creepy clown on the tub is not visible, and has freaked me out a few times myself, and I've put him there!! 
Black lights in the vanity bulb area are working great. Still more painting to do, and working on the first part of the bathroom when you first walk in...So far, what do you think? 
Also, my husband thought it would be great to write not impressed above the toliet! Does anyone know if the neon glow in the dark craft paint permantly stains? I want to paint a bullseye on the toliet base when the seat is up for the party...it glows great...so does the toliet paper!


----------



## chinclub

It looks great!I don't know if the paint stains but you might could wrap the base in plastic wrap and write on that.


----------



## marigolddesigns

chinclub said:


> It looks great!I don't know if the paint stains but you might could wrap the base in plastic wrap and write on that.


Sounds like a great idea!!! Thank you!

Also...scott's tp...glows under black light as well...ha ha!


----------



## MikeinMunich

Cool! I just got back from a massive shopping trip for supplies for my blacklight room. Did you use newspaper as wallpaper for the whole thing?!?! that's a great and cheap idea. I just bought tons of black trash bags...and I've lost feeling in one finger from carrying. hahaha


----------



## marigolddesigns

MikeinMunich said:


> Cool! I just got back from a massive shopping trip for supplies for my blacklight room. Did you use newspaper as wallpaper for the whole thing?!?! that's a great and cheap idea. I just bought tons of black trash bags...and I've lost feeling in one finger from carrying. hahaha


I did use newspaper, but will blacken out the back of the tub area with black plastic tablecloths...the first part of the bathroom where the door first opens into has a washer/dryer on the right, and wall on the left...I want to blacken it all out and hang fishing line from the ceiling to touch faces for a creepy out effect, and possibly my spider woman....the hallway leading up to the bathroom is covered with a black and white zebra type patterned plastic...bad news it does not glow under blacklight, but still has a dizzying effect....using florescent paint on the toliet the day off also. What do you have planned?


----------



## MikeinMunich

Cool! I might have to use the newspaper for a few spots! I really like what you've done!

Here's my plan at the moment...









So, I'll cover the whole room in black trash bag. I found neon paper that works under black light (thank god!) and I'm making a bunch of different picture frames to write things in, hang dimented dolls in. MAYBE if I have time/more supplies make the diyyzing shapes.

Then behind the toilet make a clown popping out of a trash can that you see as you walk in. 

The door with EXIT written and maybe some creature hanging.

The ceiling is going to be a really big net of string. I ordered some sring online today that glows (at least it shows that it does) and I'm makig that a bit crazy from above and draping some web as well and maybe hang some things from the ceiling. 

It's going to knock me out but I'm ready. haha 

I need an intern...


----------



## marigolddesigns

Looks Awesome! I love your detailed drawings....very organized! 
Can't wait to see the finished product! When is your party? Mine is Saturday night!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Marquee letters are done! I LOVE These! 
I call my party the ... annual Halloween Spooktacula, so opted for that word instead of CarnEvil ...
Letters purchased at JoAnn's (not all stores had these, drove about 50 minutes to get them all, used a 40% off coupon for each letter...cut the face of the letter off, painted orange inside, black outside. Drilled holes about 2" apart, and strung purple halloween lights in each. Took abit of time, but worth the results!


----------



## MikeinMunich

Looks GREAT! You went the adventurous route and did the light letters. I think I'd have a heart attack at 25 trying to do that! Great job! I just got tons of work done today and will post some pics in the am!

In the meantime I have a couple blacklight questions:

1. To paint with black light paint what surface should I use? Black paper stock? I guess I never really thought that out. 

2. Where to hang the lights in the room. I have (2) 60cm slim lights and I don't know the best place/with using the trash bags maybe I should leave some regular wall space around the lights...wouldn't want to set the house on fire....


----------



## marigolddesigns

I painted on black paper..looks cool! I painted directly on the news paper, that looks good also! 
Filled a bottle with plastic skulls, and Tonic water (glows under blacklight).
Still working on bathroom, hopefully be done tomorrow. I will post pictures, of hallway leading up to it..."funhouse"...it's coming out cool!
Have fun! Is everyone's parties this weekend, with the exception of ChinClub...I know she already had it.?


MikeinMunich said:


> Looks GREAT! You went the adventurous route and did the light letters. I think I'd have a heart attack at 25 trying to do that! Great job! I just got tons of work done today and will post some pics in the am!
> 
> In the meantime I have a couple blacklight questions:
> 
> 1. To paint with black light paint what surface should I use? Black paper stock? I guess I never really thought that out.
> 
> 2. Where to hang the lights in the room. I have (2) 60cm slim lights and I don't know the best place/with using the trash bags maybe I should leave some regular wall space around the lights...wouldn't want to set the house on fire....


----------



## MikeinMunich

Thanks for the help! And reminding me about the tonic water idea! I think my friends and I will just stay in the bathroom all night drinking gin and tonic and giggling - or for at least 5 minutes. haha! My party is on Halloween night! We have a public holiday on Nov. 1 so Halloween is most always secure! And the Germans don't believe in celebrating holidays before the actual day - it's a nice and difficult tradition at the same time. 

I have been working pretty hard lately and got some stuff finished/hung up - still plenty more to do but here is an update 

WARNING - Many Pictures Coming!

Direction pole at the end of my haunted forest entry way (pics to come later) leading to the main party room:









Main Party Room: 

Main Attraction (Maybe adding lights on the border if time allows) :









Circus Sign Above Bar:









You Must Be This Tall to Die Sign on door leading into the room:









Concession Sign Above main food table (Still to be added is circus stripe tissue paper on the window frames to have the pumpkin eyes glow to the outside)









Funhouse Sign Above Door to room (and leads directly to the Funhouse):









And to finish this room - my fortune teller: 









Next Post is my Side Show room attached to the main room.


----------



## MikeinMunich

Oh, and also in the main room is my wheel of death! It's been hung but just not polished/haven't made a sign for it yet! 

Here is a peek into my sideshow:

Zombie Clowns:









Spawn of Satan:









And my weirdest thought/I just find it stupidly funny - Schweine Frau (Pig Lady): Poorly made but I'm not ashamed. haha 









I also decided for the refridgerator I'm making a big label for "The Pennywise Brewing Co." and having a big pic of Pennywise and then make the label smaller for all the beer bottles! Also, in the kitchen I decided to use my cabinets (4) as an "In Memoriam" section. Taking 4 big pics of random clowns and writing their names/DOB & DOD under it. A little tacky but adds some effect to the room. 

Hope everyone has a great party! Happy Halloween from Munich! And MarigoldDesigns - good luck and enjoy the day!!!


----------



## Kelloween

ya'll are doing awesome! I love this theme!


----------



## DoctorGrim

Two late entries to the twisted carnival. Cleaver & Jingles


----------



## MikeinMunich

Got some more work done yesterday! I'm really thinking I might be done on time this year....fingers crossed...

Kitchen: 

My Bone Cafe where all the "Evil Treats" will be:









My Cabinets I made into a Best in Class type memorial:









Then I made a beer bottle label for all the beer!









Still to add in the room are these pinwheel things I made with scary pictures on them, prize string and decorate the fridge with the beer label blown up!


----------



## MikeinMunich

And hope everyon who has a party today has fun!


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, everyone have fun parties!!

Mike, all of your ideas are so creative and really turned out quite well. I appreciate the scary mixed with a bit of humor, and think your guests are going to get a big kick out of everything you did. 

I started making up bags to hand out to the tot'ers. There are crayons in the little striped box that I found at Target during an after-Valentines-Day clearance sale. Same thing with the boxes of tattoos. Got the candy and toys at dollar stores.


















So far, I have only made up 20 bags, so good thing I got started now, lol.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Paint it black
I am so sad to hear you cancelled your party! You have done amazing work, with beautiful detail....I was bummed to read that earlier!
Our party went good, with the exception that it was sidetracked by the world series...(Red Sox Nation here)....just went with it! No stopping the fans!
I will post pictures later

Mike in Munich
Awesome job with all your decorations...curious to see how your bathroom came out? Ours was awesome! Will post pictures from other computer!
Decorations here are all down, and house is clean as a whistle! 

Next year is my 50th birthday on October 13th...having our Halloween party on the eighteenth! Maybe Haunted nursing home????? Trying to think about it now~!


----------



## Paint It Black

marigolddesigns, Thanks, but really no worries here. The kids and grandkids came instead and we had a great time. They are coming again on Halloween night, to TOT in our neighborhood, so we will all enjoy it together one more time as well.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Here are some photos from the blacklight bathroom!


----------



## marigolddesigns

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637067520713/


----------



## marigolddesigns

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637067398914/
Here are my party pictures! Enjoy!


----------



## dawnski

Mike, you did such a creative job on your props and signs. If I ever do a CarnEvil theme, I'm coming back to this thread. Really all great stuff from everyone.


----------



## MikeinMunich

(Sigh of Relief)

It's not all done but as far as I'm concerned the "making" is all done just some layering, baking and cleaning! (And one baby eating Wolf Man to stuff) 

Happy Halloween! It's all over so fast! HA! @PaintitBlack - I missed the post about you cancelling! I hope you have and had a great time with your family! Your deco looked great! @marigolddesigns - Really liked the bathroom! I'm also very impressed at how fast you cleaned everything up! haha I guess having a house and storage space makes that easier than figuring it all out in an apt!

Here are some more pics - 

Front door:









The Brewery Label on the Fridge:









Costume Contest Trophies
"Bearded Lady Supreme" Best Costume (Large one)
"Finger Lickin' Good" Most Creative (Medium Sized)
"Gut Wrenching" Funniest (Small)









Hallway door of lost children - clearly you can sense my desperation and laziness with painting....









Next Post - the funhouse!


----------



## MikeinMunich

So, the Funhouse bathroom turned out better than I expected! I still wanted to have all the dolls I bought sitting on the shelf but they don't fit...ugh. Wasted money but more dolls for next year!

Here is the view from the entrance: 









Side View: 









View of exit:









View of Exit with the string/web in view:









I might still find some things to throw in here or there but this room really took a lot of time! The room is so thin and with a ladder/toilet and a big lamp in the way it's just not enough space to work quickly! I'd prefer more string because it really glows but we will see!


----------



## clowns_eat_people

Ok so I have to ask, a blacklight bathroom...how clean did you have to get it?? Since blacklight shows the world of gross things, I just think about the not fun times you have going in after the first 10 people. But it looks amazing and now I kinda want to make one.


----------



## Paint It Black

Mike, that bathroom looks great. The colors really pop in there, and I like the sign that says, "They won't stop laughing." The front door is eye-catching and sets the mood right away. The awards are super cool and different from any others I have seen. 

And, regardless of the party, all of our family and neighbors are having a ball with this year's theme. We get cute little "field trips" of pre-schoolers going by in groups. We even saw the gardeners for our condo complex posing for photos in front of our side patio, LOL.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Mikeinmunich your decorations look great! Good job!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Mike and marigold, really, really loving all your props and ideas. Your blacklight bathrooms are super spectacular!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

clowns_eat_people said:


> Ok so I have to ask, a blacklight bathroom...how clean did you have to get it?? Since blacklight shows the world of gross things, I just think about the not fun times you have going in after the first 10 people. But it looks amazing and now I kinda want to make one.


I covered my walls with newspaper, and washed my floor before the party. No problems!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Entrance to the blacklight bathroom






Part of the party room where the food was


----------



## marigolddesigns

Midway Elixar - fountain of youth! Filled with Arnold Palmer/Vodka!







The Bar Keep....serving "tears of a clown" (sangria), and "clown noses" cherries soaked in coconut rum







Goodies galore...cotton candy, cupcakes, candy bar







Popcorn bar - with all the fixings, as well as homemade caramel corn







Myself as the ringmaster..and abunch of clowns and gypsies enjoying a test tube shot


----------



## marigolddesigns

Entrance to the blacklight "funhouse" which leads to the bathroom







Glow in the dark bathroom







Sink area in the bathroom - everything glowed...great funhouse effect with vintage Beistle cut outs and plastic glow in the dark painted hands







Toliet area







Outside entrance to CarnEvil...brought everyone in through the garage where the dj and dancing was







9 ft juggling greeter before entering the garage


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love the blacklight effects in your photos guys! I picked up a half off Wacky Mole prop from Spirit today and now seeing your black light areas I know exactly where he'll go when I do my carnival...into my black light game area...and being a wack-a-mole prop, just the perfect clown for there.

This is definitely a thread I'll revisit for ideas. Heck I'd be hitting "Killer thread" all the time.


----------



## marigolddesigns

It was fun to do...but I was so busy with my work life I had a hard time getting to all the new stuff I needed to make. In the end, it came together pretty good, and was fun and different. Next year I will be working on a Vintage Halloween/Haunted Nursing Home theme...to combine our annual party and my husband and mine's 50th birthday! 
Creative friends....please send ideas!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh marigold, I love all your circus pictures!  The 9 ft clown looks really cool and your clown vender came out great! The bathroom is outstanding, still chuckling over 'not impressed' and you look absolutely fabulous! Great job; can't wait to see what you do with a nursing home theme.


----------



## gsxjoe

Big thanks to everyone in this thread! Got a lot of great ideas/how-to's from here!


----------



## gsxjoe




----------



## Tannasgach

wow gsxjoe, that looks great!! That's a really nice ticket booth and one creepy collection of clowns.


----------



## frogkid11

awesome gsxjoe!! I'm doing this theme for 2014 - can you please, please, please share how you did your ticket booth and the striped tent?


----------



## gsxjoe

frogkid11 said:


> awesome gsxjoe!! I'm doing this theme for 2014 - can you please, please, please share how you did your ticket booth and the striped tent?


Thanks! Honestly nothing fancy. Slapped together the booth using fence board and pvc, pretty simple. And the tent was just made out of PVC and I purchased some outdoor fabric at a local fabric store and painted stripes on it


----------



## Poyznangel

Hi Mike! I am trying desperately to make my own version of your Halloween Carnevil Bathroom. I have the black lights and bought black light paints, but my picture frames are still not glowing. Was there a special paint or strength of black light you used to pull this together?

Thanks! Poyznangel


----------



## MikeinMunich

Hi Poyzangel!

The trick for the bathroom is making sure every surface is covered in black trash bag. Anything white will suck up light. I covered the walls in black trash bags and then taped the frames to the trash bag walls. As for the neon paper I think I got lucky. However, I think any neon poster board should glow under blacklight. I also had two 40cm black lights taped to the ceiling so it covered most of the room. My room is long and narrow so it was easier to cover the walls and concentrate the light.

So, all in all. Make sure all walls are blacked out, you have enough black light coverage and then have fun with the neons! 

Hope i was able to help!


----------



## Brides94

You have some interesting ideas. We are planning the Carnevil theme this year.


----------

